

Ask HN: What's the best VoiP service for startups? - mkbrody

I work at a startup with five full-time customer service team members, and 10 other people with phones in our office.<p>We all use the same VoiP provider, Vonage&#x2F;Vocalocity, but the service is terrible (calls drop, static, etc) consistently.  We&#x27;ve had our IT team configure the settings, upgraded our Internet to a T1, but believe it&#x27;s our VoiP provider.<p>I&#x27;m looking to see if anyone can recommend another VoiP provider they&#x27;ve had experience with 5+ phones connected and heavy usage.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
epugmire
I have heard from friends that Jive is good.

[http://jive.com/small-business/](http://jive.com/small-business/)

However, they do not have a faxing capability.

------
eloycoto
If you are in UK Foehn provides good service

[http://www.foehn.co.uk/hosted-telephony](http://www.foehn.co.uk/hosted-
telephony)

------
g123g
Take a look at [http://ringcentral.com](http://ringcentral.com)

